# fishing show



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

steve and i decided to switch it up this year. all of our fishing trips will be recorded and we plan on putting out a episode every week of our adventure. It will be on youtube and it will be called " Foul Mouthed fisherman" there will be two versions of the show one will be uncut and the other will be edited to be more OGF friendly. The first show should be in March. the spots will still be kept secret and hopefully we get some bigfish. wish us luck


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Looking forward to it


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

now this is going to be hillarious for sure, i can only imagine how this is going to play out!!!!!!!!!!!!! the only question i have is whose going to be the camera person? LOL


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

awesome. can't wait.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

pendog66 said:


> It will be on youtube....


I wonder if it would be easier to launch them as podcasts instead of just slapping them on youtube.... just a thought


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh yeah, let the cameras roll!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> oh yeah, let the cameras roll!


i expect to see a dinkbuster appearance in a couple episodes lol


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds great. I'm planning on getting a video camera this year and filming at our tournaments.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

its goin to be a blast i just set up a teaser trailer. i will send the link when its done uploading


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

we were gonna go fishing but a snow storm decided to hit so we did this instead.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

most people probaly dont have myspace but heres a link to the foulmouthed fisherman website. add us if you want to
http://www.myspace.com/foulmouthedfisherman


----------

